# 942 Info on the Dish Network Site



## kbdsp (Nov 15, 2004)

The 942 Receiver is now listed on the Dish Network Site for the
StandAlone price of $699.00 :hurah: It's listed in the HD and 
Dvr Sections.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

yep, no info on exisitng customer leases in the account section though


----------



## kbdsp (Nov 15, 2004)

BFG said:


> yep, no info on exisitng customer leases in the account section though


  I also looked for that info, but couldn't find it. I was hoping to find out 
if they were going to offer an upgrade deal for the 921 owners. :eek2: 
I guess I will have to call and see what they say.... :lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

And I spoke to my supplier with Dish Atlanta today and he is still saying he doesn't know when it will be available.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Notice the two USB ports that will be "enabled via a future software upgrade". I wonder if they're going to pull another 921 trick or if they'll actually do something with them this time to enable offload of HD content?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No upgrade offer for 921 owners (yet), no existing customer lease option (yet). The USB ports will be used if those hand held DVR units shown off at CES this year make it to market.


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

I wonder where the 942 will draw guide info for OTA channels.
Will it be?
1) Screwed up 921 method where if you pull channels outside your DMA, it doesn't give info for them (if you "moved" it's even worse)
2) Somewhat better 811 method, where it can give info for channels outside your DMA, and is "move" compliant
3) Actually read the PSIP info, and also give digital sub-channel info.

Which method shall it be?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Doesn't do PSIP, don't know about the multi-DMA situations. We have to fight very hard in Colorado to pick up the signals for our own DMA...the next closest one is 75 miles away, and they're at very low power as well.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

> Doesn't do PSIP


I guess we can't blame Eldon for terrible programmers any more. How can a brand new HD Tuner not do a BASIC HDTV function such as decode PSIP?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Will Dish Home & NBR be working out of the box on the 942?


----------



## Parp (Jun 19, 2004)

I was looking at the spec sheet on the E* website, and was floored that it has no S-video out. Kinda stinks if you want to connect a VCR or DVD burner (I know you could use composite or RF, but still...).


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

John - yes.

Scott - There isn't enough PSIP guide data put into any station's stream to be usable for a HD DVR. Most stations don't put in more than a day or two's worth of guide data, and the most that I've seen is 3 days worth of data. Using only a day or two's worth of guide data would really cripple NBR...


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> There isn't enough PSIP guide data put into any station's stream to be usable for a HD DVR. Most stations don't put in more than a day or two's worth of guide data, and the most that I've seen is 3 days worth of data. Using only a day or two's worth of guide data would really cripple NBR...


Mark - We transmit 10 days of PSIP program guide data at the station I work for as does one other station in our market. Too bad there isn't an option to choose where the 942 gets it's info - PSIP or Satellite.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Wow, that's the first that I've heard of that much guide data being transmitted. In Denver, one station broadcasts 3 days of data, 2 broadcast 1 day of data, and the others don't broadcast any at all.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

It should be a user selectable option for each channel for using Dish Guide Data or PSIP Data from the broadcaster.

The 942 has been pshed back until April now. The reason the 942 is on the Dish Network website is because the 942 was supposed to be released in limited supply today.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Either way it still makes more sense for dish to use their data and not PSIP.

The code for the OTA side came slightly from the 811 corrrect?
If that's the case, it will handle multiple DMAs guide for any station carried by dish and you don't need dish locals to get the guide. Any channel you pull in that dish carries locally will just have their dish channel show up in the guide as red in the 7000 and up range


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

IMO, even 2 hours of PSIP info would be nice, as then you could tell what's on when thumbing through the guide.
Wouldn't help much for DVR stuff, but the shows I tend to DVR are usally the same time and day of the week, so I set a timer. Never really cared for NBR.
I would just like to know what's on on the OTA channel without consulting a TV Guide.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> The 942 has been pshed back until April now. /QUOTE]
> 
> I think April 1st would be a very good day to release this box :grin:


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Would using the PSIP data solve the problem of shows being cut off when they run over a minute (or two)?


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

David_Levin said:


> Would using the PSIP data solve the problem of shows being cut off when they run over a minute (or two)?


Depends on how accurate the station inputs their PSIP data. I work for a PBS station and our PSIP data comes directly from the program log, so if a show is scheduled to start a one minute before the hour and run for 62 minutes, that's what our PSIP data will indicate.

On the other hand, if it is a live program that runs over the allotted time, that data probably won't get updated automatically.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

mike_johnson said:


> Depends on how accurate the station inputs their PSIP data. I work for a PBS station and our PSIP data comes directly from the program log, so if a show is scheduled to start a one minute before the hour and run for 62 minutes, that's what our PSIP data will indicate.
> 
> On the other hand, if it is a live program that runs over the allotted time, that data probably won't get updated automatically.


Even if it did get updated to capture these events the receiver would have to support a very tight updating model to support frequence PSIP guide changes. Not sure how well today's receivers would react under these conditions. Live shows like sporting events would still be an issue.

What is really needed is a mechanism to signal and end of an event and this would require both sides of the equation to add this functionality. There is no motivation for the sending side (Content providers) to provide such functionality. Would be similar to sending a signal to indicate start of commercials and end of commercials so that DVRs could record commercial free. Yeah right.


----------



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

Yesterday it showed up briefly for $699 for new customers only. We called Dish and they said they couldn't offer it to existing customers. When we asked what would happen if we cancelled our subscription on the spot and set up new service, they didn't have a response.

Today, however, their website doesn't say anything about new customers only (though I haven't called them back yet.)

One thing I noticed on the product description and brochure is no mention of name-based recording... I thought this was supposed to have that.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It does.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

It does have it, just no need to over sell it I guess


----------



## astrotrf (Apr 5, 2004)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> I guess we can't blame Eldon for terrible programmers any more.


Rats - there goes one of the best entertainment values E* ever provided. Eldon-bashing is loads of fun - there's a huge variety of material (and Eldon keeps providing more all the time) and the cost is essentially nil! :lol:

Terry


----------

